# Cheapest way to travel to Spain??????



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We are thinking of travelling to Spain in April, we have checked with Brittanny ferries direct (£359 one way) do they accept air miles? or can anyone suggest a cheaper way to travel to Spain, we don't fancy Dover Calais again, I hate the route down there and it will be too cold in France in April, we want to go straight to the sun. 

Any suggestions gratefully received 

Cavaqueen


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Try Ryanair. Seats aren't very big though.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

DollarYen said:


> Try Ryanair. Seats aren't very big though.


Cor.. Thats made me smile.... !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Brittanny ferries direct (£359 one way) do they accept air miles?
> Cavaqueen


Britany Ferries certainly accept air miles for the Portsmouth to Caen route -we have used them for late March this year.

Phone and book via Air Miles not via Brittany Ferries. We've done this twice now and find them fast and efficient - and competitive.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Where abouts in Spain are you heading? Sometimes, sailing to Spain looks good on paper purely as you arrive in the country of destination. However, look at the mileage from Santander to Lloret de Mar for example - and compare that to Calais to Lloret!

How about looking at sailing to Le Havre from Pompey - www.ldlines.com or other routes on the western channel to Roscoff, Cherbourg or St Malo.

There looks to be a lof of toll free driving but I have very limited knowledge on this.

You could always try to get ferry prices through the Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We paid £396 RETURN from Plymouth to Roscoff for this Sept. A bit cheaper than £359 ONE WAY.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
I go down to Spain every year September to end of November and always go Dover Calais. But this year I have booked Dover to Calais out and Bilbao to Portsmouth back for £376.00 I booked it on line in December. When you work out the cost of fuel and tolls through France it works out cheaper for me. Plus it was too cold minus 7 coming back through France last November don't want to do that again. Hope this helps.


----------

